# is it safe to load horses in a trailer without the truck attached



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

ive been told that it is safe to load up without the truck attatched but ive also been told that its not safe????


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Really depends on the trailer. I'd venture to say fith wheel and gooseneck trailer are safe. Some stock trailers are (we do this with our stock trailer) I'd be more worried about small trailer. Such as two horse bumper pull. They can all be safe if needed. Blocking the back of the trailer so it can't drop, which cause the jack to lift off the ground. And always bock the wheels to prevent the trailer from rolling. So long story short yes if proper precautions are takin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ill never load one of my horses in a unhitched trailer. Its asking for trouble.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I would never do it. Frankly, I don't understand why anyone would want/need to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

nikelodeon79 said:


> I would never do it. Frankly, I don't understand why anyone would want/need to.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do it because I don't always take my dually out back when I'm playing with them. Others don't own a truck (or the trailer, I'd guess) so using the trailer would be fine but asking them to hitch it every time you have a whim to play may not be feasible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd never risk it. Live weight is completely different than the weight of inanimate objects. Loading horses in a trailer that's not attached is asking for trouble. You want to get your horse to load better and it's a pain to always hitch your truck up to it? Your horse will really have trouble loading if it tips up or down or moves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Or theyll be really good at loading if they can do it on a see-saw  haha honestly though we have no issues with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Phly said:


> Or theyll be really good at loading if they can do it on a see-saw  haha honestly though we have no issues with it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't see how that's funny. I would never risk my horses health, especially when it's so easy to avoid. You won't be laughing when someone gets really hurt, and you'll be kicking yourself for being careless. Luck doesn't stick around forever, and betting on it is nothing short of foolish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrslizzard (Dec 9, 2012)

the goose neck is probaly safe to load without the truck being attached I still wouldn't do it though. I would worry if the foot(i forget what its called lol) of the gooseneck sinks or it its not on flat ground it could throw the trailers balance off if the horse shifts too much in the trailer.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

riccil0ve said:


> I don't see how that's funny. I would never risk my horses health, especially when it's so easy to avoid. You won't be laughing when someone gets really hurt, and you'll be kicking yourself for being careless. Luck doesn't stick around forever, and betting on it is nothing short of foolish.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Because I made that comment as a funny haha, you know? And it can be done safely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Too many risks and not very practical. You'll still end up taking the same amount of time generally. The only time I've ever had a horse load when the trailer was unhitched was when they were out in the yard and walked in themselves after I forgot to close the door...


----------



## enzoleya (May 12, 2007)

I wouldn't do it either. We have a bumper trailer and it moves around like crazy with just a human in it. It's not that hard to hook up a truck, I would do that!


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I've read articles that don't recommend tying or loading to an unhitched trailer.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Like this? Could they pull the trailer over? Probly. Will they? Im willing to bet they wont. My horses anyways. I don't see it any more risky then pulling em down the road. Can't keep em in em in a bubble.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

To each their own, however I don't think I'd load a trailer not connected to the truck. I know the chances of something happening are really slim, but a trailer not connected is a trailer that does not have brakes applied, and does not have the benifit of an 8000lbs + truck hanging off it's hitch. I guess better safe then sorry


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

No if it a bumper pull, yes with my gooseneck


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Adam said:


> To each their own, however I don't think I'd load a trailer not connected to the truck. I know the chances of something happening are really slim, but a trailer not connected is a trailer that does not have brakes applied, and does not have the benifit of an 8000lbs + truck hanging off it's hitch. I guess better safe then sorry


Good gravy! What truck do you pull with that's curbing at 4ton?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I would that it is not safe. If the truck is not attached and you're loading, then the trailer will have a higher chance of sliding or moving. I would never load with a truck attached, it could be dangerous for both you and your horse.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Once you shore it up, you'll be fine. I put bricks around the tires and 4X4s under the tail end of the frame so it won't move or see-saw. I have a 3 horse slant, very heavy and never had a problem with it moving. Don't know if I'd do it in a 2 horse straight load as they seem a little light.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

No. I would not do that. Also I would not tie my horses to a trailer not hitched to a truck, theres an accident waiting to happen. I do not leave my trailer with the back lower, when not hitched, the tongue is lower to the ground.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When teaching horses to load my bumperpull is blocked with chunks of railroad ties. Two under the front (frame) two under the back. An assortment of boards are used to shim where needed. It is rock solid.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Saddlebag...that is the only way I would ever load a bumperpull not attached to the truck. Basically, you put a foundation under it and made a room. At least that would allow a person to work with a horse and leave the truck free to use if necessary. Of course, by the time I 'd get done making the thing really solid my husband would be sure I never meant that trailer to move again...because I'd still be on the nervous side about doing it.


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

Personally, I always teach a horse to load with the truck attached…not only for safety reasons, but because horses know the difference (when you're practicing and when you are really going somewhere because the truck is attached).


----------

